# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Những câu chuyện thành công với phần mềm thiết kế siemens solid edge

## MassTech

Download dùng thử SOLID EDGE miễn phí:
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...ION=1189811524

*1.Công ty sản xuất thiết bị điện Italia FANTON tăng tốc THIẾT KẾ với SOLID EDGE:*

Fanton đã cải thiện đáng kể sự phối hợp giữa các bộ phận thiết kế, quản lý trong công ty và các khách hàng của mình. Hơn nữa, việc sử dụng công nghệ đồng bộ Synchronous Technology trong Solid Edge đã gia tăng tốc độ thiết kế một cách đặc biệt và tạo sự kiểm soát hiệu quả. Mr. Fabio Luise, quản lý bộ phận thiết kế, cho biết: "Đối với nhu cầu thiết kế của chúng tôi, những lợi thế công nghệ đồng bộ mang lại là hiển nhiên". "Chúng tôi đã thử nghiệm và thu được những kết quả tuyệt vời với công nghệ đồng bộ trên một số sản phẩm yêu cầu có sự linh hoạt hơn và quản lý hiệu quả hơn”.
Xem thêm:
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...tTemplate=1481



*2.	Công ty tư vấn FORSS tăng GẤP ĐÔI HIỆU SUẤT THIẾT KẾ với SOLID EDGE:* 

Forss, công ty tư vấn cung cấp dịch vụ kỹ thuật cho các nhà sản xuất khác nhau và các công ty thiết kế thiết bị máy móc, đã tăng gấp đôi hiệu suất thiết kế với Solid Edge so với hiệu suất của hệ thống CAD trước đó. Solid Edge là nhân tố đóng vai trò quan trọng trong chương trình năng lượng toàn cầu lớn “Lò phản ứng thí nghiệm nhiệt hạch quốc tế”, được thiết kế để giải quyết vấn đề cung cấp năng lượng của tương lai và đang được xây dựng cùng các nước Liên minh châu Âu (EU), Mỹ, Nga, Hàn Quốc, Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc và Nhật Bản.
Xem thêm:
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...tTemplate=1481




*3. Công ty xây dựng nhà xưởng công nghiệp GDM của Italia cắt GIẢM 30% THỜI GIAN THIẾT KẾ và HOÀN THIỆN SẢN PHẨM khi sử dụng SOLID EDGE & FEMAP:*

GDM cung cấp dịch vụ tư vấn xây dựng nhà xưởng, máy móc cho nhiều ngành công nghiệp - từ thuốc lá, thực phẩm, mỹ phẩm, đến ngành cơ khí chính xác. Kết quả từ việc sử dụng Solid Edge và Femap giảm bớt 30% thời gian thiết kế và hoàn thiện sản phẩm, cũng như cắt giảm chi phí, nguồn lực đầu tư cho việc đào tạo nhân viên. Quản lý kỹ thuật cho biết:  “Với việc sử dụng Solid Edge, các kỹ sư của chúng tôi – những người đã thành thạo trong việc sử dụng CAD 3D - có thể bỏ qua việc thiết kế 2D để bắt đầu ngay lập tức thiết kế hết công suất những sản phẩm máy móc hoàn toàn mới từ đầu”. 
Xem thêm:
http://www.plm.automation.siemens.co...tTemplate=1481

----------

